# day 7 since crush



## hoodich (Sep 28, 2013)

crushed 55 36 lbs cases of california pia label geapes 27 zin, 20 cab 8 alicante.
ph at crush 3.99. added 50 grams so2 in 500ml sln and 40 grams in 500ml sln at crush. cab was very moldy. KEPT Aadding tartaric in juice sln since day 1. sg at crush 1.100. day 7 1.084. Today it seems like a lot of bubbling on punch downs.
vat temp today 62 F. after 1090grams of tarataric ph 3.61 so I added 75 grams more. I think I have 750 litres of Must.
I have a Hanna 84500 mini titrator for free so2 which I used for the first time today and followed the instructions and watched you tube video and my reading for free so2 has exceeded 400 ppm capability of the unit. Question I think I should pitch the yeast--What should the vat temp be at before pitching. 
I will add one liter of juice to a bucket and add hot water until temp reaches 41 C then added 20 grams of yeast stir and let sit for 10 min.The keep adding juice until temp is 5 c cooler and add more yeast stir rest and repeat until I am within 5 c of vat temp.
Will this work. Is my tatartic additions make sense for the ph reduction.
I am hoping to pitch tonite after ph check--if below 3.6. I think I may have to pitch anyways and try to lower ph after fermentation. HELP


----------



## sdelli (Sep 28, 2013)

hoodich said:


> crushed 55 36 lbs cases of california pia label geapes 27 zin, 20 cab 8 alicante. ph at crush 3.99. added 50 grams so2 in 500ml sln and 40 grams in 500ml sln at crush. cab was very moldy. KEPT Aadding tartaric in juice sln since day 1. sg at crush 1.100. day 7 1.084. Today it seems like a lot of bubbling on punch downs. vat temp today 62 F. after 1090grams of tarataric ph 3.61 so I added 75 grams more. I think I have 750 litres of Must. I have a Hanna 84500 mini titrator for free so2 which I used for the first time today and followed the instructions and watched you tube video and my reading for free so2 has exceeded 400 ppm capability of the unit. Question I think I should pitch the yeast--What should the vat temp be at before pitching. I will add one liter of juice to a bucket and add hot water until temp reaches 41 C then added 20 grams of yeast stir and let sit for 10 min.The keep adding juice until temp is 5 c cooler and add more yeast stir rest and repeat until I am within 5 c of vat temp. Will this work. Is my tatartic additions make sense for the ph reduction. I am hoping to pitch tonite after ph check--if below 3.6. I think I may have to pitch anyways and try to lower ph after fermentation. HELP


 Wow.... Sounds like some heavy additions before the yeast.... You should not have over 50 ppm of so2 before primary fermentation. How much must are you dealing with in each fermentation? Usually 1 gram to 1.25 grams of yeast per gallon of must. If you want to re-hydrate the yeast or add a yeast nutrient here is a good link to help with that. http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/whydra.pdf

Also... 
What is you TA now with all that tartaric acid added?


----------



## salcoco (Sep 29, 2013)

are you sure your ph meter is calibrated. A ph of 3.99 at beginning does not seem correct.


----------



## hoodich (Sep 29, 2013)

ph meter $400.00 calibrated and compared with our labs $6000.00 unit it read the same against my 2012 wine 3.26.
Ta not read day 1. day 5 read 5 not confident. last year must day 1 ph 4.00 ta 3.5. I will read ph and ta after fermentation.
day 7 ph 3.61 added 75 g tartaric(total now 1163). added 50 gr of so2 in 550ml sln and 40 gr in 500ml sln. crushed all55 cases into one fermenter--750 liters of must why did fermrnation start? i thought so2 wuold kill native yeast?.day 8 9.00 am ph 3.42 sg 1.040 vs 1.084 day 7.
Pitched 315 grams of yeast and 50 gr of fermaid vat temp at 74.3 f vs 62.1 day 7.day 8 6.00pm vat temp before punch down 69.6 f vs 71.6 after ph 1.029 ph 3.46. I turned on water to two coils that are in the vat for temp control. water emp 52 f controls set at 72 f to turn on water and 70 f to turn off. I may transfer wine to two plastic barrels under air lock arounf 1.01 sg to complete fermentation at at0.996 and then filter with 1 micron filter to stop fermntation--should I add benotite before filtering?


----------

